# 540 valve covers



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Does anybody else have a problem with the paint on their valve covers? Are they covered under warranty? Mine are starting to flake and bubble.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

That's a very common problem, though I thought they fixed it in '99 with a new coating! I have it bad, most of the people I know have it bad, and because they're magnesium you can't polish them or put an epoxy on them because the polish will oxidize and look like $hit, and the epoxy will stain brown over time. New valve covers are $425 plus tax from the dealership (been there, done that), and I don't want to be without my car for 2 weeks while my covers get treated (with whatever they can be treated with). *sigh* Good job BMW...

-DanB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DanB said:


> *That's a very common problem, though I thought they fixed it in '99 with a new coating! I have it bad, most of the people I know have it bad, and because they're magnesium you can't polish them or put an epoxy on them because the polish will oxidize and look like $hit, and the epoxy will stain brown over time. New valve covers are $425 plus tax from the dealership (been there, done that), and I don't want to be without my car for 2 weeks while my covers get treated (with whatever they can be treated with). *sigh* Good job BMW...
> 
> -DanB *


Everyone has this problem. can't we just powder coat them?, Dan you owe me an email


----------

